# London Fragfest 2015 April 18th



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

So will this event be worth the hour drive?

It's less than a month away. 

Will there be deals there, or will it be tiny frags the size of tic tacs for $40 and up?

Will there be deals on salt, equipment and live stock? Or just frags.


----------



## fireangel (Aug 3, 2013)

there will be tons of deals on frags! this show will be bigger then toronto or brantford most likely. I will have tons of frags for respectable prices my self and i am sure the others will as well. It is well worth the drive to attend. There will also be vendors from that area that you will not find in toronto very often.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Thank you for the information.

So vendors only event.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*frag show*

I don't believe this is a venders only show ,its for everyone to come ..have not been ,but this show was one of the first shows to start up and it was a great hit .hope to hit this show one day ...


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

tom g said:


> I don't believe this is a venders only show ,its for everyone to come ..have not been ,but this show was one of the first shows to start up and it was a great hit .hope to hit this show one day ...


Sorry, I meant that only vendors selling frags not individual people bringing frags to swap/sell . I guess that's a completely different event.

I'm new to all this so I'm asking a lot of questions.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*frags*

I have seen shows where individuals rent a space to sell..
but u would have to ask the people running the show or make a thread on whos going ...


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

Well worth every drop of gas for the trip.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Michael (Fireangel) will be selling at London as will quite a few other reefers. In my opinion this is the best frag show Canada has so far and I sold there last year


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

I'm sold, who is all going and what are they hoping to find there?


----------



## fireangel (Aug 3, 2013)

of course i will be there.
I am on the hunt for some more montis to add to my collection! I am also looking for some decorative Macro Algae.


----------



## twobytwo (Oct 25, 2014)

Is anyone making this a multi-day trip? I was thinking I'd head over on Friday night and maybe stay until Sunday in a hotel. If anyone is staying the night, maybe they'll hit one of the many bars from my days at Western with me


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

I will be there. I have two tables... I should get building!

This show is more geared to vendors doing the selling.

Not to derail this thread, but the Chatham show this weekend has tables for people to bring in their own frags, and swap in the middle of the room. I will be at this show too!


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

J_T said:


> but the Chatham show this weekend has tables for people to bring in their own frags, and swap in the middle of the room. I will be at this show too!


Gentleman, you had my curiosity, now you have my attention.


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

twobytwo said:


> Is anyone making this a multi-day trip? I was thinking I'd head over on Friday night and maybe stay until Sunday in a hotel. If anyone is staying the night, maybe they'll hit one of the many bars from my days at Western with me


We're talking about London ...........Ontario......it's only 2 hours from Toronto. You need to think about coming to MACNA If you want a weekend of drinking and fish. (Possibly in that order)


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

TBemba said:


> Gentleman, you had my curiosity, now you have my attention.


Hate to keep posting about another show in this shows topic; but here it is;

https://www.facebook.com/events/1407555642883502/permalink/1410312315941168/


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

It is 3+ hours drive from GTA


----------



## twobytwo (Oct 25, 2014)

Crayon said:


> We're talking about London ...........Ontario......it's only 2 hours from Toronto. You need to think about coming to MACNA If you want a weekend of drinking and fish. (Possibly in that order)


Hey, If I have to take a day off work (I work Saturdays), I'm making it a 'trip'! I haven't been to London in 10+ years since I graduated from Western so thought I'd spend a day or two visiting all the bars I can't remember.


----------



## Torx (Jun 16, 2013)

There were people from Ottawa last year that made a weekend of it. They stopped at some of the local shops there. Big Al's has a location in London and Sea Life Central is only about a 7 minute drive from the event. The event has gotten better every year and always starts with people lined up waiting for the doors to open.


----------



## Torx (Jun 16, 2013)

J_T said:


> Hate to keep posting about another show in this shows topic; but here it is;
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/events/1407555642883502/permalink/1410312315941168/


I will be at the Chatham one tomorrow as well. It is the first one for the area. Hope to see a lot of familiar faces there. But I know there will be tons at the London one.


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

So.....who's going to London, and can somebody link up the details? I need a location. And someone to share the drive, cause I think John is bailing on me.
So if anyone wants to share gas from Barrie to London, I'm driving.
Hopefully a baseball game will be on to listen to during the drive.....


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

http://www.londonfragfest.ca/

I hope to be able to make it.


----------



## twobytwo (Oct 25, 2014)

<edit> ^ beat me by 1 minute to post the link.

http://www.deluxehomesales.com/Frags/Directions.html

Cheryl, I'd totally offer you a ride but I'll be heading there Friday night. I need to make sure I stake out a spot near the front of the line when the show opens.

Just kidding... by staying the night, I get points for a "Romantic Getaway" from the wife. Makes it easier to spend money at the show... Score!


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

coral = romance

Cheryl I left you a VM. I'll be your date for that day and I'll buy you lunch


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Can everyone from the forum wear a certain colour so we I can tell which people you are so I can introduce myself?

Maybe purple


----------



## twobytwo (Oct 25, 2014)

From the site:

_Time is set for TBA, at the London-Lambeth Legion just as the sun begins to shine! _

Does anyone know what time it begins? All I could figure was that the raffle tickets are sold 12-3pm


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Event is 12-4...says on their facebook page


----------



## Torx (Jun 16, 2013)

Crayon said:


> So.....who's going to London, and can somebody link up the details? I need a location. And someone to share the drive, cause I think John is bailing on me.
> So if anyone wants to share gas from Barrie to London, I'm driving.
> Hopefully a baseball game will be on to listen to during the drive.....


7090 Kilbourne Road
London, Ontario N6P 1K5 (Actually Lambeth Ontario)

April 18th 12-4pm.


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

twobytwo said:


> staying the night, I get points for a "Romantic Getaway" from the wife. Makes it easier to spend money at the show... Score!


Don't be so sure. This goes to The first rule of Fury club. Trust me, your wife has an alterior motive, too......


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

altcharacter said:


> coral = romance
> 
> Cheryl I left you a VM. I'll be your date for that day and I'll buy you lunch


Is this what they call a hook up?&#128124;


----------



## twobytwo (Oct 25, 2014)

Crayon said:


> Don't be so sure. This goes to The first rule of Fury club. Trust me, your wife has an alterior motive, too......


Hmmm... I hope that means fancy purses and not babies.

Raffle Prizes are listed on the event's website now. Some really great things to win!


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

twobytwo said:


> Hmmm... I hope that means fancy purses and not babies.
> 
> Raffle Prizes are listed on the event's website now. Some really great things to win!


Babies are free...Purses,shoes, jewelry and vacations will be the price you will have to pay if you get caught.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

If you're bringing corals for sale what are you bringing?

If you are going looking to purchase corals, what are you hoping to find?


----------



## fireangel (Aug 3, 2013)

For those wondering, the frag pack i am offering consists of 
1x rainbow Monti
1x neon green plating monti
1x teal birdsnest
1x green birdsnest
1x green with purple polyps birdsnest

Hope to see everyone there. My tanks are packed full of corals i will be bringing to the show!


----------



## Marz (Mar 1, 2014)

fury165 said:


> Babies are free...Purses,shoes, jewelry and vacations will be the price you will have to pay if you get caught.


Ain't that the truth...and I haven't even been caught yet


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

*Anyone looking for a ride?*

Anyone from Toronto or west end going to the fragshow? I drive an SUV and it is a gas guzzler. The 400km drive will cost me $67 in gas. If I can get 3 other people to pitch in $17 each I will go there. pick up either at high park subway or anywhere along dundas strip.

I have styro boxes to keep our purchases safe during the drive.

I am actually not going to be doing a lot of buying as my tanks are going through a flux, unfortunately! But I'd like to see the corals for eye candy and maybe pick up some easy to keep stuff.


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

hi Aung, count me in.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Bayinaung said:


> Anyone from Toronto or west end going to the fragshow? I drive an SUV and it is a gas guzzler. The 400km drive will cost me $60 in gas. If I can get 3 other people to pitch in $20 each I will go there. pick up either at high park subway or anywhere along dundas strip.
> 
> I have styro boxes to keep our purchases safe during the drive.
> 
> I am actually not going to be doing a lot of buying as my tanks are going through a flux, unfortunately! But I'd like to see the corals for eye candy and maybe pick up some easy to keep stuff.


I can't wait to finally meet you!!!!


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

teemee said:


> hi Aung, count me in.


Awesome! sorry my math is bad - about 14L/100km = 14x4=56*$1.05*1.13=66.44 split four ways is $16.61 each. fixed the post.


----------



## PaulF757 (Dec 9, 2013)

Bayinaung said:


> Awesome! sorry my math is bad - about 14L/100km = 14x4=56*$1.05*1.13=66.44 split four ways is $16.61 each. fixed the post.


You forgot wear and tear, maintenance and tip for the driver.


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

PaulF757 said:


> You forgot wear and tear, maintenance and tip for the driver.


lol nah no need. are you going paul?


----------



## fireangel (Aug 3, 2013)

well tomorrow is the day! everyone ready? I know i am not, i am still packing at this point in time. if you hear snoring in a corner tomorrow, its likely me. lol


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Gluing plexi still


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cica (Feb 10, 2013)

Can somebody live stream the show please? I can not make it this year


----------



## Marz (Mar 1, 2014)

+1...kids are sick now  so stuck home.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Okay, I'm back and have recovered enough to post.

It was like Black Friday there.

There was wall to wall people and frags were being bagged fast and furiously.

There was too many amazing corals to choose from. I had to limit myself and get out of there quickly. 

I got some really nice pieces of stuff I can't name.

It was worth the drive.

Tips for next year:

Bring more money.
Get there 30 minutes early.
Don't get in line until 11:59
Head to the back and work your way to the front.
Don't stop at fragbox, r2o Aquariums and beanbag frags first or you will have spent all your money before you get to The other great vendors.


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

So how was the show I don't heard much?.....anyone


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

The doors opened at 12. when I got inside the doors it was maybe 12:40 because I couldn't find parking spot. the place was jam packed. Early on I COULD NOT look at some of the tables there were so many people. There was definitely an early rush to get first dibs . I think you'd definitely want to be there next year.


----------



## Torx (Jun 16, 2013)

Great to read about people enjoying the show. After everything was tallied, there is a check for $1000 going to Ronald McDonald House. I did get some pics during set up, but after the almost 200 people stormed the place, I could not get any other pictures. I was way to busy bagging to breathe. As the event ended, I realized that I hade not had anything to eat or drink since I had gotten there at 10am for set up. Special thanks to J_T who tossed me an energy bar once I realized it. Deals were rock bottom prices and anyone coming scored great deals. Probably some of the best pricing I had seen.


----------



## twobytwo (Oct 25, 2014)

I had a blast! Got there right at the start at noon and got some raffle tickets. Walked around for a good hour or so because I really didn't know what to choose!

Picked up a green Slimer acro and a zoa from fragbox. Then proceeded to walk around for about another hour until the raffle draw - And I won! $50 at BigShow. I'd like to express my gratitude and thanks. I picked up a few things from BigShow - a Rhizo, a torch, a small hammer and a big branching one (I think). BigShow had some really fantastic clams but unfortunately my tank is a little young for one.

Also grabbed a nice group of zoos near the end from Beanbag frags, who I also got a leak detection module and probe for my apex. Got a bottle of fuel from Big Als and a bag of Chaeto/grapes and something else from Kaotic Aquatics. I got some plastic pipette feeding things from Mad Jelly... I got a green pointing stick from JT. Oh and gave some money i had left at the end for a couple shirts from reefer tees. All in all, very worthwhile for me to go!

Sorry for the phone pics

Heres some of my swag:









And in my tank:

Green Slimer:









Rhizo:









Torch and Hammer:









ID please?









Zoas! The one on the right was $5!


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Nice swag

Here is mine, acouple are previous purchases.

R


----------



## wchen9 (Jan 23, 2014)

twobytwo said:


> ID please?


Looks like a frag of an Elegance coral, they like low light and low flow.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twobytwo (Oct 25, 2014)

awesome, thanks


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

twobytwo said:


> Oh and gave some money i had left at the end for a couple shirts from reefer tees.


You had money left????
Frick. It's 36 hours later and I still owe people money for some of the things I bought.

Good show. worth the drive. Even if I did have to go by myself.
&#127968;--⬅ that's a dog house cause my navigator bailed at 7:50 on the morning of the show.......


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

If it mattered I pulled out $200 in cash but forgot that it was my daughters birthday that day 

Oh well....


----------



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

altcharacter said:


> If it mattered I pulled out $200 in cash but forgot that it was my daughters birthday that day
> 
> Oh well....


-
...been done before .
-


----------

